# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: دیدن کامنت های جدید ک توسط اعضا فرستاده شده

## moganny

سلام خسته نباشید
من میخوام در پروژه کار کنم ک تو قسمت آمدن پیام های جدید یا همان کامنت ها در قسمت مدریت موندم
که وقتی پیام بیاد در قسمت مدیریت بنویسه یک پیام جدید دارید.
دوستان کمک کنید

----------


## aryaei2000

سلام،

یک ستون در جدول مربوط به کامنتها در نظر بگیرید که وضعیت هر کامنت رو مشخص میکند، مثلا:
0 --> دیده نشده
1 --> دیده شده
2 --> اسپم
...
بعد موقع انتخاب کامنتها از پایگاه داده شرایط مناسب رو برای وضعیت اعمال کنید.

موفق باشید

----------

